# Irrigation Coverage Issue



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have an sprinkler system, but noticing due to some seeding that the area around the heads on some don't seem to get any water.

It is completely missing that space. Oval area of dry space... Do others find this to be an issue? I have peat moss on the ground and see it very clearly.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Do each of your sprinklers spray to the head of the ones adjacent to it? i.e. head to head coverage. If not, sounds like a design flaw.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Tough to help without knowing what kind of heads you have but if they have an adjustment screw try adjusting the screw down into the stream to spray some instead of shooting full distance.

You should have head to head coverage though which means every head is hit by another but if you have that head on full blast adjusting the screw down to get some spray should help.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I noticed even with head to head coverage I was having issues. With the heads on full spray there would be a strip that would be missed, well not missed but not watered as much. I needed to adjust the set screw to find the right balance. I still have head to head but also get some spray close to the heads. I had to do this more on the 360s as the pump out a lot more water.
It took a few days of adjusting to get them right.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

mmicha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an sprinkler system, but noticing due to some seeding that the area around the heads on some don't seem to get any water.
> 
> It is completely missing that space. Oval area of dry space... Do others find this to be an issue? I have peat moss on the ground and see it very clearly.


We don't know what kind of sprinkler you have, but if it is spray heads, check these out.
http://rainbird.com/products/u-series-high-efficiency-dual-orifice-nozzles


----------

